

ETA for Apple Watch - anthonyharrison
http://www.macstories.net/ios/eta-brings-travel-times-and-traffic-status-to-apple-watch/

======
etareview
Let me be honest - this is a great idea ruined by over-designing and under-
thinking.

First, the nitpicking - the font. Why? My favorite apps are always the ones
that stick with simple system fonts. Was there a reason to move away from the
default? And then there is the needless display of units, as though we would
expect you to show seconds (or days, I guess?).

Second, the Apple Watch app. This would immediately make me a buyer if it were
better thought out. The watch app forces me to choose one destination for my
'glance'. So when I'm at home, I have to switch to show work, and when I get
to work, I have to switch again to show home. That's friction. No thanks. What
is the point in telling me that I'm 0 minutes from home?

This is just my personal assessment, but I wouldn't spend my $2 on this. There
needs to be some brains behind it, hell I'd probably pay you the $2 even if
you stuck with the font and design, if it was just smarter.

~~~
anthonyharrison
Appreciate the honest feedback, I posted it in a public forum so can't ask for
anything else. It's a shame you think not a lot of thought has gone into that
app but nothing I'll say will change your opinion on that.

Just to quickly address a couple of your points: \- the app is localised so we
deal in minutes, miles and metres hence the display of units. We don't want to
add confusion when we're providing important info. \- definitely agree with
you on the 0 minutes thing. I saw that on Federico's screenshot. The app
should've switched and indicated he was at the location - we're investigating
this one. \- also agree with switching on and off glances - we've got some
improvements on this coming in a future version.

Thanks for taking the time to post your thoughts (and for creating an account
specifically for the purpose).

Cheers Anthony

------
anthonyharrison
Full disclosure, I'm one of the two that built this app. Federico wrote a
insightful and balanced review on the app over at MacStories. Keen to hear
feedback from the HN community on having ETA on their wrists!

